# very unusual bike on ebay



## 37fleetwood (Aug 23, 2006)

check this one out:










http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-bicycle...960QQihZ012QQcategoryZ420QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
let me know if one of you guys buy it.


----------

